# Not sure about getting a WL... or any GSD. Thoughts?



## Aenocyon (12 mo ago)

EDIT: If anyone's willing to provide info on what their average day / week looks like with their dogs, I think that would really help! I'd be curious to see what the routines are for pet homes vs sport homes to keep their dogs happy and healthy. Any show lines, too. 

Also, for further clarification, when I say I'm not "go go go", I just mean I'm calm and don't have every minute of every day planned to the point where I can't relax. I don't think there's really any way I can explain what I meant properly. I don't have chaotic, caffeinated, perpetually vibrating energy, LOL! Joking aside, I used to be far more active (not even that long ago) than currently and am in the process of working myself back up to that (safely). I'm no marathoner, but being regularly active is not a huge lifestyle shock. Not getting any dog now or even in the next few months. It'll be a while yet 

Hello,

I've had Shepherds in my family and grew up with them for 24 years, right from small. A couple were working lines while the rest were NA show lines. Suffice it to say this is my breed of choice for my own companion, though I haven't owned my own personal dog just due to life not being in alignment for one. Now that I'm finally in a good spot to take on the responsibility I'm questioning whether my lifestyle and personality are "too laid back". I'm 40, so it's been many years since my family's last dog (early 2000s). She was a good dog, though a bit of a genetic "hot mess". She was wrangy and neurotic, but never to the point of displaying aggression. She was "a lot" LOL. And I still miss her to this day.

My situation is as follows: I live alone, 4 cats, large apartment, work full-time from home.
I do like to relax at home and I'm not a "go go go go!!" sort of person. I would say right now my activity level is on the low side, but I'd really like to step that up to work on my health and over all well-being. I need the incentive and sense of purpose, which I think a GSD can provide. I'm fine with the idea of getting out for training and exercise and bonding for up to 3 hours a day spread throughout the day. My dog would be with me pretty much all the time, though I'd have to really work on curbing potential separation anxiety should I have to go anywhere without her for a couple of hours. But I don't travel and my work is such that my schedule is very flexible.
Wants:

An active companion who keeps me on my toes, but can still settle at home after "work". Mine isn't a sport home. I have no interest in training in IPO or competitive obedience, but my dog and I can do other things together to fulfil that needed mental and physical exercise.
I also want a dog who is naturally aloof with strangers. She can hang out with me in public without wanting to meet and greet every person or dog who crosses our path. As an adult. I know puppies tend to be more open and all over the place, LOL.

I think that about covers it? I was thinking about looking into working lines to find a good breeder who will be able to pick the right puppy for me. And then I've read articles and forum posts (not specifically here) absolutely tearing people a new one for adopting a WL puppy but not planning to work the dog 8+ hours a day, do Schutzhund, have a 160 acre backyard, and have a hardcore type-A drillmaster personality. Otherwise the dog will fall apart and become a dangerous aggressive beast. Only show lines are suitable for pet homes.... which, personally, sounds ridiculous, but I can't really say that my family dog experience has given me the full perspective to be able to call the BS information. So I'm trying to be really cautious. Last thing I want is to end up with the wrong dog because I bit off more than I could chew.

So, I don't know. On the one hand, I love this breed and I'm heavily biased. But I also know love isn't enough. It has to be the right fit. I also lean heavily towards other guardian breeds like Rotties and Corsi which are absolutely not recommended for the inexperienced. I can;t see myself with something more low-key like a Golden or a Lab, not that there's anything wrong with these dogs. I feel stuck. Do I give up and just stick with being a cat person? Do I take the plunge with the dog I want and give it everything I've got? Or do I suck it up and just get a Shi-tzu or something (ok, I'm not really a small dog person, haha)?

Looking for honest opinions. I'm open to just trying to find a good show line GSD if something a bit less intense would be better, so I'm not 100% "must get WL only!". It's really more that a good WL breeder is breeding for sound mind and temperament whereas, from my own research, a lot of the show line breeders seem to talk up looks more than go into the temperaments, which doesn't fill me with a lot of confidence. It's easy to still end up with the wrong dog in either case.

Cheers and I apologise if this post goes all over the place or if anything was confusing! I'm happy to clear anything up and chat privately as well.

EDIT: I think what I'm going to do is shelf this idea for a bit longer and come back to re-evaluate after I've had a look at some other breeds that may be a better fit. Also I apologise if my comment about not seeing myself with a Lab or Golden came off as me saying that I think these breeds are less than somehow. I absolutely don't. I have my GSD bias, but I do like other breeds too! If something else works even better for my life, then I'm happy to explore that! Came here for different perspectives and I'm gettin' them


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Have you thought about a resuce dog or a dog in foster care looking for a home? Maybe an adult or young adult or give a senior dog a good home? There is an adoption page here. 

What is nice about a foster system is you can meet the dog and know things about the dog from the foster family. You want a system where if it isn't working out you can bring the dog back. 

With 4 cats getting a puppy can be really hard the first 1 year. You can never be sure what you will get from a puppy. Apartment living can be hard. If your set on a puppy you have work ahead of you finding a great breeder who can help match you with a pet dog. 

I took in a dog (GSD mix) who was just over a year. Met him and new he was exactly what I wanted. He is my buddy great dog and good with my cats. Stable, non reactive has energy to keep me moving while having an excellent off switch for lazy days. 
Something to think about.


----------



## Aenocyon (12 mo ago)

Apex1 said:


> Have you thought about a resuce dog or a dog in foster care looking for a home? Maybe an adult or young adult or give a senior dog a good home? There is an adoption page here.
> 
> What is nice about a foster system is you can meet the dog and know things about the dog from the foster family. You want a system where if it isn't working out you can bring the dog back.
> 
> ...


 I like this suggestion. Not sure why I didn't think of it as an option, but I'm glad you brought it up. I'll definitely consider this as an option 
Thank you!


----------



## Crazy shep (9 mo ago)

Cats and a GS puppy maybe interesting, lol
Ours pinned our dwarf rabbit in a corner and locked her head to tail. She was soaked. Nothing came of it, but it could have been a disaster.

He pulled off the lid to her cage and jumped in to see her. Could have been very very bad!

I'm sure you could eventually teach them to get along, but I feel a puppy and 4 cats may be a handful 

Other than that, I think you gave this alot of thought and know you want one. Just a matter of puppy or older adoption


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

Aenocyon said:


> Do I take the plunge with the dog I want and give it everything I've got?


Yes


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

A WL GSD is definitely possible with your lifestyle as long as you are very honest with a responsible breeder and having the right pup placed with you. 

I have a WL GSD without a garden and it's definitely do-able, but takes a LOT more effort. They are incredibly high energy and require a lot of exercise. A walk does not cut it. They need off leash space to run, which means they need to be reliable off leash in urban areas. It takes an enormous amount of work to get to this point.

WLs will often have a strong prey drive so 4 cats is not easy, but not beyond the realms of possibility. My dog would not be able to live with cats, even though as a puppy she was indifferent to them.

I understand your not interested in IGP and such, but these dogs crave work and finding a good outlet for their drives is important if you want them to be a good house dog. I encourage you to consider some sort of formal training and sport for them. They can be a lot to handle if you have not got hands on experience with them. My IGP club has been invaluable in teaching me how to handle my dog. I do not think I would have coped without them.

You should also consider the barking. They can be very loud.

I also encourage you not to rule out a lab. From your description this breed would suit you more. I would not describe them as low key or boring at all. They are high energy working breeds without the possible genetic aggression. I would personally love a lab in my future to do competitive obediance.


----------



## Aenocyon (12 mo ago)

Biscuit said:


> A WL GSD is definitely possible with your lifestyle as long as you are very honest with a responsible breeder and having the right pup placed with you.
> 
> I have a WL GSD without a garden and it's definitely do-able, but takes a LOT more effort. They are incredibly high energy and require a lot of exercise. A walk does not cut it. They need off leash space to run, which means they need to be reliable off leash in urban areas. It takes an enormous amount of work to get to this point.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your honest feedback! I will definitely take what you've said into consideration. I still have a lot of thinking and info gathering to do before I 100% commit to any decision, so this is very helpful


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Most of my WL puppies go into active family homes. They can certainly do it just fine, if you trust the breeder, know exactly what you want and aren't looking at pedigree's with over the top drives and loaded with aggression.


----------



## GSD-IGP (9 mo ago)

WL puppies and cats are doable. I have a 16 month old WL and a cat. But he is never alone with the cat because truthfully I don’t trust him. He has high prey drive and every so often the cat will make a weird movement and sets him off into a prey fury. We made it very clear from the time he was 8 weeks old that messing with the cat was un-acceptable.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Define “ but my dog and I can do other things together to fulfil that needed mental and physical exercise.“ 
WLs are fantastic companions but the are pretty high maintenance for the first 3 years. Also different breeders have a different definition of high or medium drive so make sure you clarify ahead of time. Consider health as well.


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

We are in little similar situation regard to getting a GSD. Currently we are having a 3 years old GSD/husky, she is my first ever dog and she is supposed to be high energy. I don't know whether I am just lucky or not, I find she isn't that difficult to handle, I mean exercise wise. We are planning to get a second dog early next year and it will be a GSD from a good breeder. With the help with the forum and I have been learning a lot more about GSD. My heart has set on it but hope it will be as easy as with Buffy. I have some interest in dog sports which Buffy has no hope, lol. but I prefer it is an option rather than a 'have to' in order to satisfy its needs. However, if it is what needs to be done, I will be gladly do it with my dog. Given the choice, we are indoor people with the occasion walks. Buffy gets us out of the house everyday and we always have a good time on our outings, always playing games on walks. Only you know how commit you are to the dog, just bear in mind that extra training/hiking may be necessary, if you can and will be there for your dog, then I think you should get one! If the thought of possible 'have to' get into dog sports puts you off, then get another breed. I want to have a golden later in my life and it is a wonderful breed that may actually suit you.


----------



## Aenocyon (12 mo ago)

GSD07 said:


> Define “ but my dog and I can do other things together to fulfil that needed mental and physical exercise.“
> WLs are fantastic companions but the are pretty high maintenance for the first 3 years. Also different breeders have a different definition of high or medium drive so make sure you clarify ahead of time. Consider health as well.


Hi, thank you for your reply. What I meant was hiking a few times a week outside of your typical daily walk routine,figuring out games to challenge his mind and nose, ongoing obedience work, going to places for free run time and play, that sort of thing. I do live in the city, so there's just always something going on. I don't have an exact detailed itinerary, but this was my generalised line of thinking. As I said in my post, I do work full-time, but things are flexible enough to where I'm decently confident that I could come up with a routine (and mix things up for variety) that involves about 3-4 hours in chunks throughout the day. Nothing is set in stone right now anyhow. Drives are definitely a thing I'm concerned with so I would for sure want to work with a breeder I feel I can trust


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If you are not a "go, go, go" person now, you might be in for a shock if you get a WL GSD, esp a puppy. My experience is that it is hard to change your lifestyle for a dog. I compare it to buying a smaller size pair of pants as an incentive to go on a diet. Getting a GSD will definitely make you change your lifestyle but the question will be if it will make you happy and thus the dog as well. It is different from getting a treadmill.


----------



## Aenocyon (12 mo ago)

wolfy dog said:


> If you are not a "go, go, go" person now, you might be in for a shock if you get a WL GSD, esp a puppy. My experience is that it is hard to change your lifestyle for a dog. I compare it to buying a smaller size pair of pants as an incentive to go on a diet. Getting a GSD will definitely make you change your lifestyle but the question will be if it will make you happy and thus the dog as well. It is different from getting a treadmill.


Valid points to consider. I'm glad I posted here, because I'd much rather have feedback such as this than simply be told what I want to hear. Thanks!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Cats are no problem, a training thing. What I feel is a bigger question is:



Aenocyon said:


> I'm not a "go go go go!!" sort of person. I would say right now my activity level is on the low side, but I'd really like to step that up to work on my health and over all well-being.


After a few months and the novelty wears off, we all tend to drift toward our old habits...

If you really are up for the increased activity that a new puppy or dog would entail, fine. But think long and hard about whether or not that is honesty or wishful thinking!

To be perfectly honest too, I rarely "walk" my dog. She doesn't like it much, and I find it tedious and boring! We do get out daily, just no leash and no walking. Lots of adventuring and training and playing, and she's incredibly good indoors...now that she's mature.

ETA: typing while others were saying the same/similar. Not intending to heap it on you! Just something to consider...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

tim_s_adams said:


> To be perfectly honest too, I rarely "walk" my dog. She doesn't like it much, and I find it tedious and boring! We do get out daily, just no leash and no walking. Lots of adventuring and training and playing, and she's incredibly good indoors...now that she's mature.


Same here and the reason we will not move to town as long we have a working dog. I know it can be done but leaving the house to go for walks and hikes 4 times a day, no thanks. When we lived in town we had Whippets, much easier. One run a day, some love and attention and a soft bed/couch (!!) and everything was peaceful.


----------



## Aenocyon (12 mo ago)

tim_s_adams said:


> After a few months and the novelty wears off, we all tend to drift toward our old habits...
> 
> If you really are up for the increased activity that a new puppy or dog would entail, fine. But think long and hard about whether or not that is honesty or wishful thinking!
> 
> ...


I don't feel heaped upon, LOL! I appreciate the input, thank you. It's a huge commitment, so this gives me pause for thought.


----------



## SFury (7 mo ago)

Biscuit said:


> I also encourage you not to rule out a lab. From your description this breed would suit you more. I would not describe them as low key or boring at all. They are high energy working breeds without the possible genetic aggression.


While labs may not be aggressive towards people, the working line ones can have a prey drive that far exceeds what most GSDs can have. That drive is what makes them excel at field trialing. Sure, they can be taught to coexist with some smaller animals, but I would be cautious about it. Success requires the same amount of effort that any GSD pup would need. Possibly more.

That's a reality of the retrieving breeds. They WANT to retrieve anything.

One of my family's golden retrievers actually smelled a squirrel's nest that had blown out of a tree in bad windstorm at about 300 yards away. He brought the baby squirrels to the house... That dog also caught a baby rabbit by the house once too. Small animals were meant to be caught and delivered to my Father or myself. We were his people.

His prey drive was such that on our first hunt together he bit a porcupine. In his defense, that was the first time he ever saw one, and never did that again. Just hopped into a bush after something, and then the yelping... We had no way to know to know that we needed to call him off.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

I'm also not a go go go person. I changed my habits before getting my dog. I forced myself to walk for 30 min at noon and 30min-1hr walk in the evening. I cemented that routine for almost a year. I then dabbled in jogging. My mum walks early in the morning for 15-30 min a day. We had a concrete plan and executed the routine long before getting a dog. I knew I wanted a medium-energy, older dog that was on the gentle side. I think I looked at rescues and shelters within a 25-50 mile radius for a few months before finding my buddy Fern. They tested her with cats and she did well during the meet and greet.

I find that making lifestyle changes before getting the dog is very helpful. It takes a long time to build a habit and I'm glad I did it because it was just second nature to go out at those times! You should seriously consider a dog from the shelter. There is a rescue nearby that pulls dogs but they also do evaluations of dogs at the shelter and post it on their website. You never know!

Edit: Also to add, I am running 2 miles now instead of a 30-minute walk. I used to despise running but now I actually enjoy it.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

SFury said:


> While labs may not be aggressive towards people, the working line ones can have a prey drive that far exceeds what most GSDs can have. That drive is what makes them excel at field trialing. Sure, they can be taught to coexist with some smaller animals, but I would be cautious about it. Success requires the same amount of effort that any GSD pup would need. Possibly more.
> 
> That's a reality of the retrieving breeds. They WANT to retrieve anything.
> 
> ...


Wow I actually didn't realise field labs had such high prey drive. They really are a different beast to the regular pet ones I see. I know prey drive brings a lot of fun to the dog but it also brings a lot of trouble. It's the hardest drive for me to handle on a daily basis. Do you have any pics of this lab?


----------



## SFury (7 mo ago)

We had two WL bred golden retrievers named Caruso, and Rusty before him. I don't have any pictures of them. Caruso, who I was referring to, was a 65 pound golden retriever, and he has been gone for 22 years now.

Working with neighbors who had field trialing labs as I grew up I've seen that same high drive in that breed too. They not only make good competition dogs, but excellent hunting dogs. They also make good family dogs because what makes them tick is different than herding breeds.

I would never recommend the working retrievers, lab or golden, as good options to live with cats. When the cats inevitably try to run and hide that very likely will trigger the catch and retrieve instinct. That's not something that can be trained out of some of them.

I can tell you from experience that show bred goldens are virtually a different breed altogether. They tend to have no, or very low, prey drive. Those are the ones you see living with cats.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have showlines with medium drives. I am in my late 40’s and active but chill and calm. Its hard to get either of my dogs tired. The first 3 years is the most challenging for many breeds. Luna is lower in prey drive which makes a more chill dog. I can take her out and forget she is with me. Max on the other hand he is a bit impossible to forget because he is a super engaging type of dog, I assuming it’s that prey drive/ball drive that motivates him if he was a person he would be a combo of Elon Musk or Peyton Manning and he is on the higher end of medium drive range. I agree the prey drive makes them fun it was a learning curve for me.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I haven't read the replies.
But you may have to change into a “ Gogogo” kind of person, or you will have a very problematic GSD.
Unless you adopt a senior. And even that must be done with care, because of so many cats.
It took a couple of years to stop my GSDs from going after the cats.
It can be achieved, but it is a lot of work.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

We are in our 70's and live on a small farm. We have a WGSL dog who is strictly a pet and companion and who thinks he helps with daily chores. He is as active as he wants to be. We have had several GSD's over the last 50 years so we are not new to the breed.

He's a pretty easy going dog, maybe because he has adequate exercise.every day of the year, but even at that, there are times when he can be more than we bargained for. He is very protective of his homestead and has to be carefully monitored when anyone comes here. Away from home he loves most everyone.

Please don't assume that one line of dog might be simpler and less demanding than another. Breeding definitely plays a large role, but each dog is an individual with its own quirks and issues.


----------



## Aenocyon (12 mo ago)

Hopps said:


> I'm also not a go go go person. I changed my habits before getting my dog. I forced myself to walk for 30 min at noon and 30min-1hr walk in the evening. I cemented that routine for almost a year. I then dabbled in jogging. My mum walks early in the morning for 15-30 min a day. We had a concrete plan and executed the routine long before getting a dog. I knew I wanted a medium-energy, older dog that was on the gentle side. I think I looked at rescues and shelters within a 25-50 mile radius for a few months before finding my buddy Fern. They tested her with cats and she did well during the meet and greet.
> 
> I find that making lifestyle changes before getting the dog is very helpful. It takes a long time to build a habit and I'm glad I did it because it was just second nature to go out at those times! You should seriously consider a dog from the shelter. There is a rescue nearby that pulls dogs but they also do evaluations of dogs at the shelter and post it on their website. You never know!
> 
> Edit: Also to add, I am running 2 miles now instead of a 30-minute walk. I used to despise running but now I actually enjoy it.


I've been slowly changing my routine to be more active over time. Which is why I'm not looking for any dog right now or even a few months from now. It's going to take a bit longer before I'm ready, so it's just building research for now. I used to hit the gym several times a week, walk pretty much everywhere when I could have just used the subway or bus, used to bike, etc ... I really enjoyed it. This was all about 4 years ago, and then my mental health went down the drain, then Covid. You get the idea. Point is I've had the active lifestyle before, I want it back, and I can do it again. There's really nothing health-wise in my way.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I don’t worry too much about “gogo” personality or being a super active person. What I look is where I am workload wise and time wise. How much more work can I add and how much more time can I give up? I treat a lot things I have to do with my dogs like work. Not that I don’t enjoy my dogs or what we do together, I just view it as and unyielding obligation. Regardless of what else I want to do or what’s going on, these things for my dog will be done. My dogs get walked every day, about 3 or 4 times. They get worked everyday, once or twice. There’s some play and stuff, which is really a part of being worked. The days I work it’s pretty work, dogs and sleep. 24 hours in a day. Say 10 go to work with getting ready and commute time. Let’s say you sleep another 8. That’s 6 hours of free time. If you are able to devote another 4-6 to the dog, you can be successful. Puppies and younger dogs need that time more regularly than adult dogs. High drive dogs need that time more regularly than lower drive dogs. It’s important to note I’m not actually talking about the drive level in the dog, but a general type of dog. It’s easier to see and understand if you see and experience the different types of dogs. The genetics of the dog play a huge factor and having one that can go a day without working when you take a day “off” for whatever reason and only do the minimum is a big factor. Some dogs really struggle with this and others don’t. Generally speaking, this is the big difference lifestyle wise with showlines and working lines. Showlines you need less time daily and and can get away with more days “off.” Some dogs get screwy after a day off, or maybe a few hours with nothing to do. After about 2 days of the bare minimum my dogs can start to get screwy. That’s where the breeding of the dog comes into play. That is what I would look at, not whether I was an outside person or a “gogo personality. Short answer, if you can add 4 hours of work to your schedule every day, you’ll be highly successful with the right dog. Having a focus like sports or something to work on is helpful.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Not knowing a lot more of your situation but just based on what you have provided, I'd honestly say no, a GSD puppy nd especially a WL GSD puppy is not for you.

"My situation is as follows: *I live alone, 4 cats, large apartment*, work full-time from home.
*I do like to relax at home and I'm not a "go go go go!!" sort of person*. *I would say right now my activity level is on the low side, but I'd really like to step that up to work on my health and over all well-being. I need the incentive and sense of purpose*, which I think a GSD can provide."

There's enough said just here that I would advise you to find another breed or outlet. jmo

You asked for examples of people's daily routine. I live on a large heavily treed lot with 5 acres of woods behind, a 3 acre pond beside, a creek and 20' natural waterfall in front and 500 miles of trails on the other side of the woods, lots of opportunities for off-leash running, stuff to chase etc.

7-8AM 30-45 minute morning hike, poop, sniffathon for last night's critter/visitors, checking out the pond.

8AM breakfast

12:00 and 3:00 Short 15-30 pee breaks, hike up the creek, could be fetch or flirt pole, some OB, jumping downed treed, homemade agility course.

5:00 -6:00 Serious 60 minute hike, down and up serious get-your-heart-rate up ravines. Different creek play, chase what we can. Throw in some OB, wrestle, chase and fight.

6:00 dinner

Often out at 8:00 for patrol and last walk at 11:00, nothing strenuous but not 5 minutes either, walking is just a stretch not exercise for these dogs. I don't think most are the easy going dogs of our youth.

And at the risk of offending some again (since it can be done, just not optimal or ideal for them imo), an apartment is not the place for a GSD when you have a choice. Again, it can be done, lots do it, it's just not the ideal if you have a choice.

So I'm probably 1.5-2 hours every day; rain, shine, ice, snow, freezing cold, heat/humidity, hung over, tired, sick, zero excuses ever. EVER. I was actually surprised the first time I added up how many minutes/day are devoted to keeping them fulfilled....and I have 2.


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

I have a working line gsd and live in an apartment with a cat. I got him at 9 weeks and he’s about 13 months now. It’s doable, but I do not recommend it. We’ll be moving soon to a place with a yard. It feels like a miracle I managed to get through this year.

Our current routine:

8am -8:45am we drive to a field and play tug to warm up, then send outs, then fetch. I gas him out. Then we walk around and practice nice behavior around other dogs in the field.

breakfast and crate

12 ish - 45m alternate b/w place command and play with cat while I make lunch

2 ish - 5-10m obediance inside apartment

5 ish - 10m practice recall in the alley

7:30 - 8:15pm walk around, practice loosh leash walking, practice not reacting, play tug as a reward often, play fetch at a nearby field sometimes 

crate and dinner

10 ish -get some water, place command / play with cat

bedtime in crate

The time commitment doesn’t do justice to the work involved. You could go to Disneyworld with your best friend or with a drunk and sensitive meathead having a bad day. My point is that it’s the same activity, same time involved - but two wildly different experiences.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I have a senior girl in an apartment right now. And I am militant about getting her out several times a day. Dogs are a lifestyle for me and I enjoy the activity.
Thank you @WNGD for adding "by choice" btw.

This is a long, long way from ideal. At 12 years old I am still covering 5kms or so a day with her so if you are not an active person by nature I could easily see resentment setting in. Especially with a young pup. Hallways, lobbies, doors, parking lots are all obstacles to be conquered before you get to the rain, snow, heat, cold. Midnight diarrhea, vomiting. Every day, 365 days a year.
Think very hard about this.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> I have a senior girl in an apartment right now. And I am militant about getting her out several times a day. Dogs are a lifestyle for me and I enjoy the activity.
> Thank you @WNGD for adding "by choice" btw.
> 
> This is a long, long way from ideal. At 12 years old I am still covering 5kms or so a day with her so if you are not an active person by nature I could easily see resentment setting in. Especially with a young pup. Hallways, lobbies, doors, parking lots are all obstacles to be conquered before you get to the rain, snow, heat, cold. *Midnight diarrhea, vomiting. Every day, 365 days a year.*
> Think very hard about this.


haha I never think to mention that but yes, a couple times a year, a dog will start to gag and throw up bile or dinner. Middle of the night panic, jump up, throw a light on, dog is always at the door (wanting to throw up outdoors), yank the door open and let him out, try to find clothes, stumble outside where he happily meets me wanting to play 
-not fun from an apartment or if your dog isn't great off leash, loose in the middle of the night.


----------



## Aenocyon (12 mo ago)

Sabis mom said:


> I have a senior girl in an apartment right now. And I am militant about getting her out several times a day. Dogs are a lifestyle for me and I enjoy the activity.
> Thank you @WNGD for adding "by choice" btw.
> 
> This is a long, long way from ideal. At 12 years old I am still covering 5kms or so a day with her so if you are not an active person by nature I could easily see resentment setting in. Especially with a young pup. Hallways, lobbies, doors, parking lots are all obstacles to be conquered before you get to the rain, snow, heat, cold. Midnight diarrhea, vomiting. Every day, 365 days a year.
> Think very hard about this.


Yeah, I'm not making any moves to commit to anything right now. Been good reading everyone's opinions and experiences.


----------



## Aenocyon (12 mo ago)

WNGD said:


> Not knowing a lot more of your situation but just based on what you have provided, I'd honestly say no, a GSD puppy nd especially a WL GSD puppy is not for you.
> 
> "My situation is as follows: *I live alone, 4 cats, large apartment*, work full-time from home.
> *I do like to relax at home and I'm not a "go go go go!!" sort of person*. *I would say right now my activity level is on the low side, but I'd really like to step that up to work on my health and over all well-being. I need the incentive and sense of purpose*, which I think a GSD can provide."
> ...


Thank you for your honesty 
I love these dogs, but as much as any potential breed has to fit me, I also have to fit them. Good to see the time breakdown!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Aenocyon said:


> Thank you for your honesty
> I love these dogs, but as much as any potential breed has to fit me, I also have to fit them. Good to see the time breakdown!


And thank you for taking it as honestly and not criticism. Cheers.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I think you are asking for a lot of extra work especially with already owning 4 cats and living in an apartment. I brought an 8 week puppy home one year and my declawed adult cat was not happy for a very long time. The cat hid a lot and got slobbered all over every time the puppy had the chance to mouth him. The two got along beautifully after a year or so. For the cat, I dedicated 2 rooms as sanctuary space so he can be away from the dog. I elevated a baby gate so the cat could go under, but the dog couldn't. The puppy just wanted a playmate, but I cannot imagine what it would be like to deal with 4 cats. 

Getting a GS puppy is going to change your lifestyle drastically. Housebreaking, teething, and time needed for play and training has to be dealt with all day long. Seriously, consider where the dog is going to be while you are working and how often the dog will have to go outside for potty breaks. I understand the desire to improve your sedentary lifestyle, but it may be too much on your plate if you have to be "at work" for long periods of time. I remember reading that not too many places allow dogs in apartments so take that into consideration as well. 

If you go through with it, good luck.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

The title of this thread say it all. If you not totally sure and confident that a GSD is the dog for you, don't get one.


----------



## dottiedarksables (Feb 15, 2020)

id be willing to help you find the perfect breed!! (i want/getting a gsd due to me wanting to do bitework..)but i currently have owned labs griffons(pointings) terriers and goldens and most/some of my past dogs would fit u 100%


----------

